# Remobing RCS



## Crazycalamari (Jul 7, 2011)

I want to get rid of some of my RCS, does anyone know of any fish that eats them? I also have 1-2 in long Endler's so cichlids are out of the question.

And no copper solutions, i don't want metal in my tank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just sell them or give them away; people always want them.


----------

